

The World's Greatest Light Bulb - zweiterlinde
http://www.slate.com/id/2298444/

======
trebor
As an LED enthusiast I knew it was only a matter of time before a good LED
bulb came out. I'm hoping Switch lives up to this preview of it.

~~~
janesvilleseo
If it is any good, I suspect Phillips or Slyvania to buy them out....hopefully
they will not shelve the product, but actually market it.

